# How to create a website radio station



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, Can some one please tell me how i can create my own radio station online for my website please?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Would you like to run the server from a home computer or pay for a virtual?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I would like to do it from my home computer please. I know i can do it by using Winamp and Shoutcast plugin but im not sure how to do that.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Easiest option would be to download ShoutCast. Configure your computer to allow it to allow you to broadcast. Winamp is a must.

At this point create a link on your website that simple states when they click on it, winamp opens with an address similiar to http://IP:8000 and users are able to connect then.

More Simple Method? Can't think of one yet sorry.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

First, you must download the SHOUTCast server GUI by clicking here. Run the installer. After you complete the installation, go to the SHOUTCast program directory (most likely C:\Program Files\SHOUTCast\). 

To do this, hit the windows logo key and the r key at the same time. Then, in the input field, type "C:\Program Files\Shoutcast\" and hit enter. 

Open up the file named "sc_serv.ini". This file is your SHOUTCast server configuration. Look for "Password=changeme" in the config. Change the password to whatever you want the server DJ password to be. Save the config and close it.

Now, you must set up port forwarding. Check this link out for specific direction on how to do that.

After you have configured port forwarding, open up the shoutcast server gui. (Start Menu -> All Programs -> SHOUTcast DNAS -> SHOUTcast DNAS (GUI)). This turns your server on and makes it reachable from the web. You must always have this on if you want to DJ.

Congratulations, you now have a free server to stream to!

If you need to know how to DJ, just let me know and I'll direct you with that.


----------

